# Changing Spikes In Your Golf Shoes



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I came across this tip and thought I would pass it along to everyone else.
I don't know about you but I change my spikes in my golf shoes about 5 or 6 times in a season. I walk close to 150 rounds a year, so I wear out spikes. 
My shoes have Tri Lock spikes in them. After awhile those things are a BI**H to get out of the shoe. Dirt builds up around and under the spike making it tough to twist them out of the socket. 
I read that putting a little gob of vaseline on the socket in the shoe then inserting the spike will make it easier to remove. I sure hope so! I just respiked two new pair of BITES so when it comes time to replace those spikes maybe they'll be easier to get out. I find TRI LOCKS are the worse offenders when it comes to removing them from shoes.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I tend to run 2 pairs of shoes, a nice expensive pair for summertime golf and a decent pair for winter golf.

The winter ones are footjoy greenjoys, I paid £35 for them 2 years ago. As you described my studs are shot to pieces, but I can't justify paying £9 for a new set of spikes when I can buy a new pair of shoes, the same ones for £30.

It just doesnt make financial sense to me.

However, on my summertime shoes, I would gladly replace broken studs.

They really could do with coming down in price.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> I tend to run 2 pairs of shoes, a nice expensive pair for summertime golf and a decent pair for winter golf.
> 
> The winter ones are footjoy greenjoys, I paid £35 for them 2 years ago. As you described my studs are shot to pieces, but I can't justify paying £9 for a new set of spikes when I can buy a new pair of shoes, the same ones for £30.
> 
> ...


My shoes cost around $130 Cnd a pair, so I am going to change spikes! The spikes I use cost me $14 Canadian and I always have a few extras left in the box for further replacements. As I said in my first post, I walk and go through a lot of spikes. I know that 2 seasons ago I changed spikes 8 times, I kept the containers the spikes come in so I could keep track. 
My shoes are usually worn out by the end of the season!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> My shoes cost around $130 Cnd a pair, so I am going to change spikes! The spikes I use cost me $14 Canadian and I always have a few extras left in the box for further replacements. As I said in my first post, I walk and go through a lot of spikes. I know that 2 seasons ago I changed spikes 8 times, I kept the containers the spikes come in so I could keep track.
> My shoes are usually worn out by the end of the season!



Have you ever used a pedometer to record how many miles you are doing?

I used one recently and my course averaged at about 4.7 miles per round.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Have you ever used a pedometer to record how many miles you are doing?
> 
> I used one recently and my course averaged at about 4.7 miles per round.


Well from the tips my course is 6160 yards (when windy, which is most days that 6160 feels like 7160  )

So that yardage comes out to 3.5 miles, if you walked it in a straight line. Factor in the walks from green to tee, etc and I likely do about 4.25 miles a round. 

If I walk 140 rounds a season then I am walking just under 600 miles on the golf course. No wonder I wear spikes out :laugh: 

I do play that many rounds too. Last year I played 125 rounds from April 1 to the end of November. During that time frame I had a heart attack and a double by pass which caused me to miss 7 weeks of golf. I was back on the course 5 weeks after the surgery. But it took a few weeks before I got back out on a regular basis. Without that missed time I would have likely played 150 rounds in 2006.

I am retiring on May 1, so I will be free to golf 7 days a week then!  I have a part time job lined up at a golf course, so I likely won't play every day. But I bet I average 5 rounds a week this summer. I better stock up on spikes! You wonder why I go through two pair of golf shoes in a season? That is why!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

In an effort to excercise more - my wife and I have been walking more and she has a pedometer to track the distances covered. I'll remember to take it on the golf course this summer... Another good tip! Thanks


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> In an effort to excercise more - my wife and I have been walking more and she has a pedometer to track the distances covered. I'll remember to take it on the golf course this summer... Another good tip! Thanks


Now I am going to have to buy one of those pedometers! My wife and I walk at the local arena. When it was built there was a rubber mat put around the walkway that goes around the seating area. 8 laps equals one mile. We go for an hour, and usually get in 32 laps depending on how many people are walking. I also go up and down the stairs in the seating area, that gets the heart rate up quickly! After suffering that heart attack last May and recovering from the double by pass I thought I better get my ass off the chair this winter and try not to gain any weight! I quit smoking the day I had my heart attack, so I need to walk in order not to gain any weight back. I actually prefer outdoors walking, but not with snow and ice on the sidewalks  
You'll laugh, but I have thought about taking my carry bag loaded with clubs to the arena and walking 4 miles when it is not busy. To simulate what it will be like once I hit the course again! Do you suppose soft spikes would be ok on that rubber mat :laugh:


----------



## wildwilly911 (Jan 27, 2007)

that does work bu i have had them twist out during the swing, now when i chang them i just spray a littl wd40 under them and they come out real easy


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

These are both good tips. When I re spiked my shoes fought with one of them of quite some time before it finally came out. I will try this and let you know how it goes.

Later


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Since it snowed this weekend (a little) and the courses are now closed - I respiked my shoes and put in some vasiline and reinstalled the same spikes. I'll find out how easy they are to "un-do" around June or July when it's time to really respike them. 

As for walking - I don't know if the arena would let you walk around with the bag on your back. But it would probably help your conditioning a great deal. I might try throwing a 40 pound weight in a book bag and then try a two mile fast walk.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm curious... If you put something like Vasoline on the spike to make it easier to remove, wouldn't it make it easier to fall out too?

I lost a modern style spike only one time. When I took off my shoes by the car and clapped them together to keep from messing up the car with grass, I noticed I had lost a spike. I have no idea how it happened because when I replaced it, it sort of snapped in place.

At the rick of being called Imelda Marcos, I have 5 pairs of golf shoes and tend to rotate them a bit. One particular pair is most comfortable to walk in, so it shows the most wear, but they aren't old enough to be concerned about the spikes needing replacement yet.

I just wish there was an industry standard for spikes like the thraded section old metal spikes used to have. When I go to a golf store these days, I always realize I've forgotten to bring a shoe with me to find the correct spike to replace it. I am a stupid...


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Well I am going to find out about that vaseline trick. I did my BITES. Bites have Tri Lok spikes and they go in and twist in with two distinct clicks. You know you have the spike in properly after the 2nd click when it locks in.
I can't see a spike falling out of my shoes. In fact I have never had a Tri Lok fall out in 4 years and as I said earlier I do a lot of walking on those shoes!
Time will tell I guess!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I recomend a good spanner and unscrew them out...ALways works for my dad when he has to take mine out


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Police said:


> I recomend a good spanner and unscrew them out...ALways works for my dad when he has to take mine out


Yah but has he tried taking TRI LOK's out after they have been walked on for 30 rounds? Trust me, after using the same spikes for 4 years I know how tough they are to get out when it comes time to replace them.
Besides, how come you are not changing your own spikes?


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

DennisM said:


> ....At the rick of being called Imelda Marcos, I have 5 pairs of golf shoes and tend to rotate them a bit. One particular pair is most comfortable to walk in, so it shows the most wear, but they aren't old enough to be concerned about the spikes needing replacement yet.
> 
> I just wish there was an industry standard for spikes like the thraded section old metal spikes used to have. When I go to a golf store these days, I always realize I've forgotten to bring a shoe with me to find the correct spike to replace it. I am a stupid...


Don't feel bad... I've - let's see - oh - 5 pair myself.... I boutght them for various reasons, one is to rotate tham, the other for fashion... so shoot me if I like my shoes to match.

As to the spike selection, I find most shops have a chart with the shoe manufacturers and their spike requirements... If you don't see one, just ask, they may have one....

I've found out Adidas will be selling spikes starting in March, which is good for me since I like the spikes on the Tour 360's.....


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Right now, I have 1 pair of golf shoes. Their white with brown and go great with almost everything. One day I'll probably have a few extra pairs of shoes but for now these are going to be it.


----------

